# L’État capitaliste fonctionne à la nation



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Nicos Poulantzas dice:

_la nation moderne tend à coïncider avec l’État en ce sens que l’État s’incorpore la nation, et la nation prend corps dans les appareils d’État : elle devient l’ancrage de son pouvoir dans la société, elle en dessine les contours. *L’État capitaliste fonctionne à la nation*_

Me llama la atención la preposición elegida, y me pregunto si quiere decir algo diferente de lo que creo (…funciona EN la nación).

Parte del problema es que ese texto es una cita tal cual, sin punto final, y por lo tanto no sé si el autor del libro que traduzco (É. Balibar) cortó algo que le daría otro sentido, y en internet sólo aparece la misma cita tal cual en el artículo de Balibar, que apareció por primera vez en Actuel Marx.


----------



## Paquita

No entiendo lo que quiere decir, solo te diré lo que me "evoca" la expresión... Tómalo con las debidas precauciones, pues.
En principio, una "máquina" según sus características y utilidad fonctionne à l'électricité, à la vapeur, au charbon, au gaz ....
Tu Estado hace igual con la nación que le sirve de combustible.

Perdona si te parece descabellado...


----------



## totor

Es cierto que "evoca" lo que tú dices, Paquita…

Pero sí, me suena un poquitín…


Paquita said:


> descabellado




Aunque, vaya a saber…


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
No lo entiendo de otra manera que Paquita.


----------



## jprr

Madame Barberin said:


> No lo entiendo de otra manera que Paquita.


Y yo tampoco


----------



## totor

¿El Estado capitalista funciona a base de nación / a nación?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¿El Estado capitalista funciona a base de nación / a nación?


No exactamente. La traducción literal sería "funciona con nación".

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con que el sentido es el que tan acertada y tímidamente sugiere *Paquita*, creo que la traducción literal impediría captar lo que Poulantzas quiso decir. Para él, el estado capitalista consigue sobrevivir gracias a todos los elementos que componen la nación. Sin la "complicidad" y la "servidumbre" de estos elementos, es decir, de la nación, el estado capitalista desaparecería.  

Yo diría algo así como: *El Estado capitalista se nutre de la nación*.


----------



## Paquita

Puestos a elucubrar...
Existe el aparato del Estado...: el Estado capitalista es un aparato de nación...
El lector francófono tiene dificultades para entender, ¿para qué facilitarle la tarea al lector hispanófono?
Igual lo puedes entrecomillar.
Pero no soy traductora


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *El Estado capitalista se nutre de la nación*.


Me temo que es una interpretación, Víctor.

Yo podría aceptar que la frase 'evoque', como dice Paquita, lo que ustedes entienden, pero de ahí a decirlo con todas las letras… 


Paquita said:


> El lector francófono tiene dificultades para entender, ¿para qué facilitarle la tarea al lector hispanófono?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Me temo que es una interpretación, Víctor.
> 
> Yo podría aceptar que la frase 'evoque', como dice Paquita, lo que ustedes entienden, pero de ahí a decirlo con todas las letras…


Lo siento, pero no es una interpretación: basta con recorrer un poco el pensamiento de Nicos Poulantzas para ver cuál es su idea del estado capitalista.

Por otro lado, si la versión francófona no se entiende bien, la traducción literal al español se entendería aún menos.


----------



## totor

Sí lo es, Víctor, si me permites que te lo diga.

En una traducción, tú no puedes ser más claro que el autor, cuando éste dice algo de una manera oscura.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> En una traducción, tú no puedes ser más claro que el autor, cuando éste dice algo de una manera oscura.


Por supuesto, pero ten en cuenta que, al menos para mí, en francés está más claro que su traducción literal al español.


----------



## totor

Mmmm…

No sé hasta qué punto…

Si tú dices "cette voiture fonctionne à l'essence", o "este auto funciona a nafta", ambas frases son tan comprensibles una como otra.

A mi manera de ver, lo mismo pasa con "l'État capitaliste fonctionne à la nation" y "el Estado capitalista funciona a nación"… ¡con la diferencia de que en este caso son ambas incomprensibles!


----------



## totor

Pues pondremos por ahora como dice mi tocayo:


Víctor Pérez said:


> funciona con nación


(Es más comprensible que 'a nación').


----------



## Madame Barberin

Víctor Pérez said:


> Por otro lado, si la versión francófona no se entiende bien


En efecto, se entiende muy bien y a la primera.
En cuanto ala traducción no sé si las reglas en este campo prohíben cambiar el orden de la frase: La nación es el carburante del Estado capitalista.


----------



## totor

Madame Barberin said:


> La nación es el carburante del Estado capitalista.


Pero al margen de que el orden de los factores no altera el producto, es una situación similar a la sugerida por Víctor, Barberin:


Víctor Pérez said:


> *El Estado capitalista se nutre de la nación*.


Tu versión me gusta, pero está diciendo algo que Poulantzas no dice con tanta claridad, y a eso es a lo que yo llamo una interpretación.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Precisé que no era traductor pero como le pone peros a las propuestas recibidas


> Me temo que es una interpretación, Víctor.


 pensé que cambiando "el orden de los factores" lo iba a entender mejor.
Pero si no le interesa "No problem".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Estoy con Víctor y Mme. Barberin, porque no interpretan más allá de lo que debe interpretar el traductor. El autor compara la forma de funcionar el estado con la forma de funcionar de una máquina: gracias a una fuente de energía. Me gusta mucho la propuesta de Mme. Barberin.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Me convencieron.

Será entonces el carburante…


----------

